

Why Yahoo Shares Lost Only 15% - kungfudoi
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/may2008/tc2008055_344590.htm

======
jpeterson
I like how yesterday is was "ZOMG 15% !!!11", and today it's "only 15%". Seems
like it would take a truly insane person like Jim Cramer to play the market
full-time.

